# EEA Family Permit Requirements - newbie HELP!



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all,
Im new to this forum, i would like some advice regarding the EEA Family permits. Ive read alot on this forum and i know im sure that i will get the right answers here.

Lets start off, well im british, i got married in april 2012 in spain (muslim nikha ceremony) 
-my wife is a Pakistani national living in Spain with her parents, she has a spanish resident card (permiso de residencia - larga duracion) has been living in spain since 2005

-we registered the marriage in december 2012 with the spanish register office (registro civil) as this was the date given when we got the appointment in april. (spanish marriage certificate due to come within 6 months of registering)

-I have moved to spain from the date of the marriage register - 23rd Dec 2012

-I then acquired a 3 month resident permit, with a NIE number.

-I then went on a job hunt and found a part time job.

-my work contract has started from the 3rd jan 2013

-me and my wife are living in my wifes parents house, but we pay for our own lving costs, just no rent as its my wifes dads house.

OK, Now my question,

What do i have to do now to complete the requirements for a family permit, i want to use the surinder singh route?? to move back to the UK with my wife after living here for atleast 6months (exercising treaty rights).

Please can someone advise me, if i need any other documents to show for my wife to apply for the FP.
Im very new to this and would like to know if im going in the right direction nd what to do next...

Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanish_londoner said:


> Hi all,
> Im new to this forum, i would like some advice regarding the EEA Family permits. Ive read alot on this forum and i know im sure that i will get the right answers here.
> 
> Lets start off, well im british, i got married in april 2012 in spain (muslim nikha ceremony)
> ...


:welcome:

I'm not sure what you're asking tbh


your wife is a legal resident in Spain - is there an expiry date on her permiso??

you're a British citizen & therefore legally allowed to live in Spain, & should register as resident at/before 90 days - of course you need to fulfil the new healthcare & income requirements

why would you need to use the Surinder Singh route?

or are you returning to the UK? Then yes, Surinder Singh would apply I believe

btw - there's no such thing as a '3 month resident permit' - all you have is a NIE number - in fact, as I said, you don't need a permit at all - simply to register


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I'm not sure what you're asking tbh
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks for your reply, i want to take my wife to the UK with me, this is why i want to apply for the family permit for her.

Yes i understand that i only need the NIE, but what im not sure about is, do i need to get a full spanish resident ie. meet healthcare and financial requirements in order to sucessfully apply for the family permit for my missus, 

or is working here (barcelona) part time with the NIE enough for me to use the surinder singh route?

Also my wifes permiso has a date until 2016, but shes fully legal as a resident.

So yes ultimately i want my wife to come back to the UK with me on a family permit, am i going in the right direction? or if not can you tell me what is need to obtain or fulfil to sucessfully get a FP for my wife.

Kind Regards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

To get residency in Spain you need to prove that you have an income and healthcare provision. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanish_londoner said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply, i want to take my wife to the UK with me, this is why i want to apply for the family permit for her.
> 
> Yes i understand that i only need the NIE, but what im not sure about is, do i need to get a full spanish resident ie. meet healthcare and financial requirements in order to sucessfully apply for the family permit for my missus,
> 
> ...


you DON'T only need a NIE - you have to _*register as resident*_ in Spain fulfilling healthcare & income requirements - I don't know if it has any bearing on any future move to the UK, but it's required for YOU to do so if you live & work here

as far as what you need to do to get her to the UK with you, you'd be better off asking on our Britain forum - this comes up all the time there

Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Spanish_Londoner

Would it pay you to get in touch with the Foreign Office or at least the British Consulate (I take it you have not done so already) regarding your question, sounds a bit above the norm


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wiggytheone said:


> Spanish_Londoner
> 
> Would it pay you to get in touch with the Foreign Office or at least the British Consulate (I take it you have not done so already) regarding your question, sounds a bit above the norm


actually it's very common - there are umpteen discussions about it on the Britain forum - if the OP has asked there as I suggested he probably knows the answer by now


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> actually it's very common - there are umpteen discussions about it on the Britain forum - if the OP has asked there as I suggested he probably knows the answer by now


Perhaps it is very common and your advice is very sound, I was just thought that contacting someone in authority would be helpful in this instant


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wiggytheone said:


> Perhaps it is very common and your advice is very sound, I was just thought that contacting someone in authority would be helpful in this instant


not my advice - I know very little about it

however, our 'Britain' moderator is a true expert on these things


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, i have registered with the seguridad social, and the 3 month residency i mentioned earlier was given to me, the police station said that it is a temporary only valid for 3 months, but in that period i can search for work,

Now ive got a job and have been registered with seg social, i have also registered at the empadronmento office, so once the 3 months is over, i have to renew the residency, so next time i renew can i get the full resident cert?

Do i still need to take out health insurance.? Or can i get a spanish medical card since im registerd with seg social?
Plus what is the financial requirements? Im earning 500 a month, and its enough to cover me and my wifes living costs.

Plus i have an account with la caixa, an they required me to take out some death insurance.? Which they charge 5.90 a month for. But i dnt think that covers for medical probs.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

spanish_londoner said:


> Thanks for all the replies, i have registered with the seguridad social, and the 3 month residency i mentioned earlier was given to me, the police station said that it is a temporary only valid for 3 months, but in that period i can search for work,
> 
> Now ive got a job and have been registered with seg social, i have also registered at the empadronmento office, so once the 3 months is over, i have to renew the residency, so next time i renew can i get the full resident cert?
> 
> ...



I think there's still some confusion.

They only issue temporary NIE numbers now (on a white sheet of paper?).

Residencias are either on green A4 sheets or are a laminated card (depending where you are). These certainly last longer than 3 months.

I think you will need to get your residencia soon. Once you have that, along with your padron and SS numbers, you should be entitled to health cover.

IMO you don't and should not have been sold death insurance - if you had wanted that, surely you would have shopped around insurance companies etc. I've never heard of it being a requirement either - I would cancel it sharpish unless you think it's a better deal than you could get elsewhere.

Regarding 'how much', if all you have is 500euros per month (gross?) then I don't think this is nearly enough - SS payments are nearly 250 plus gestor or accountant fees, plus rent(?)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I think there's still some confusion.
> 
> They only issue temporary NIE numbers now (on a white sheet of paper?).
> 
> ...



so how can i get my residencia? what should i do, yes what i have is a temporary NIE. So what do i need to do to get a residencia now? and does any of this affect my wifes family permit application which we will make in 6 months? (Am i exercising treaty rights atm?)

the bank didnt give me any option, they said it is necessary to take out to open an account (i think its just a way for them to make money)

but seriously what should i do, i have a 4 hour contract job in an alimentacion, and have taken all the steps which i thought i needed to do, but now as you have stated, do i *NEED * to get a residencia? and if yes what is the step? i am willing to do whatever i need to but i just never knew what is required.

my main reason for doing all this is so that i can successfully excercise treaty rights in spain, to use the surinder singh route to take my wife to the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanish_londoner said:


> so how can i get my residencia? what should i do, yes what i have is a temporary NIE. So what do i need to do to get a residencia now? and does any of this affect my wifes family permit application which we will make in 6 months? (Am i exercising treaty rights atm?)
> 
> the bank didnt give me any option, they said it is necessary to take out to open an account (i think its just a way for them to make money)
> 
> ...


you need to show proof of sufficient income & healthcare provision to register as resident - & yes - just because you are living & working here you *NEED* to register

if you have a contracted job , show the contract & maybe your _vida laboral _(ask your employer about this) - if it's a proper contract then that will cover you for the healthcare & income requirements

*you don't need to exercise any treaty rights in Spain* - you can live here because you are a UK citizen - & your wife already has legal residency

*
you really need to go ask the question on our Britain forum *- use the link I gave you to find it - *as to what you need to do to exercise treaty rights in BRITAIN*


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

*spanish residency*



xabiachica said:


> you need to show proof of sufficient income & healthcare provision to register as resident - & yes - just because you are living & working here you *NEED* to register
> 
> if you have a contracted job , show the contract & maybe your _vida laboral _(ask your employer about this) - if it's a proper contract then that will cover you for the healthcare & income requirements
> 
> ...



So at the moment with my job and all, i cant register as a resident? as im earning and supporting my self and my wife, we have no rent to pay, my nominal is 500monthly.

what can i do in this situation, i can not change my job as the work situation is very bad atm in barcelona, and im lucky to be employed, but will this job help me to get registered as a resident?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanish_londoner said:


> So at the moment with my job and all, i cant register as a resident? as im earning and supporting my self and my wife, we have no rent to pay, my nominal is 500monthly.
> 
> what can i do in this situation, i can not change my job as the work situation is very bad atm in barcelona, and im lucky to be employed, but will this job help me to get registered as a resident?


I think you should be able to register as resident - you really need to go to the local extranjería & check local requirements

you only have to show that you are supporting yourself - your wife doesn't come into the equation here - she's already registered


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I think you should be able to register as resident - you really need to go to the local extranjería & check local requirements
> 
> you only have to show that you are supporting yourself - your wife doesn't come into the equation here - she's already registered


Thanks,

Also can you telll me if my wifes residencia she has atm, do i need to get it changed to somthing else to show that shes dependant on me (or to prove shes my wife), as i was told by someone that i might need to get a trajeta communitaria for my wife, which will be applied on my behalf to shows shes with me? but they were not so sure either. 
what i was told is to wait for my certificado de matrimonio and once ive recieved it, i should apply for a trajeta communitaria for my wife? is that correct?

And ive got another question, the other day a letter came for me which was suppose to be signed by me to recieve, but no one was at home to recieve it, so i went to the correos office with the slip they left, and showed my driving licence (uk) and my paper with the NIE on it, and shes started having a go at me, first she refused to give me my letter, and she insisted that i get a DNI, and if i dont i cant recieve any post from their office in the future.
Is that correct, or was she just being wierd?


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

spanish_londoner said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Also can you telll me if my wifes residencia she has atm, do i need to get it changed to somthing else to show that shes dependant on me (or to prove shes my wife), as i was told by someone that i might need to get a trajeta communitaria for my wife, which will be applied on my behalf to shows shes with me? but they were not so sure either.
> what i was told is to wait for my certificado de matrimonio and once ive recieved it, i should apply for a trajeta communitaria for my wife? is that correct?
> ...


She isn't correct in that as you are not a Spanish citizen you aren't entitled to a DNI. However, what you should present as proof as identity, along with you NIE number, is your passport. They have to accept this as proof of ID.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanish_londoner said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Also can you telll me if my wifes residencia she has atm, do i need to get it changed to somthing else to show that shes dependant on me (or to prove shes my wife), as i was told by someone that i might need to get a trajeta communitaria for my wife, which will be applied on my behalf to shows shes with me? but they were not so sure either.
> what i was told is to wait for my certificado de matrimonio and once ive recieved it, i should apply for a trajeta communitaria for my wife? is that correct?
> ...


tbh I think that you're being given so much conflicting info that maybe you should see a gestor 

as far as the correos is concerned - I doubt they can refuse to pass on your mail - but she did have a point - if you're getting mail then you clearly live here - so you really should have a green resident certificate with your NIE on it - which is what she means, presumably

only Spanish citizens can have a DNI, so you can't get one of those in any case


----------



## The Adviser (Dec 28, 2012)

They think they know it all on here as Ive experienced before. My friend. As far as getting a family permit, you will have had to have worked here for 2 years, present a document from the Hasienda and the Vida Laboral to the British Embassy in Madrid before they will entertain you.

Your easiest way to get to the UK is go for a visitors visa and when you get to UK, take it up there.

Believe me, Ive been there!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Adviser said:


> They think they know it all on here as Ive experienced before. My friend. As far as getting a family permit, you will have had to have worked here for 2 years, present a document from the Hasienda and the Vida Laboral to the British Embassy in Madrid before they will entertain you.
> 
> Your easiest way to get to the UK is go for a visitors visa and when you get to UK, take it up there.
> 
> Believe me, Ive been there!


Well no one on here has claimed to "know it all" - on the contrary, we talk it thru! But it appears that you do, so maybe the OP should follow your advice then as you seem to!

Jo


----------



## The Adviser (Dec 28, 2012)

jojo said:


> Well no one on here has claimed to "know it all" - on the contrary, we talk it thru! But it appears that you do, so maybe the OP should follow your advice then as you seem to!
> 
> Jo


Well at leased Ive done my homework Jo. can you give any further advise to our friend??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Adviser said:


> Well at leased Ive done my homework Jo. can you give any further advise to our friend??


 No, and this problem hasnt been on my homework syllabus! I do know that anything and everything regarding paperwork in Spain is very much dependent on whether theres an "R" in the month (or is that when to buy shell fish??) Hence I havent offered any detailed advice. 

Jo xxx


----------



## The Adviser (Dec 28, 2012)

Say no more.. Nudge nudge wink wink!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The Adviser said:


> They think they know it all on here as Ive experienced before. My friend. As far as getting a family permit, you will have had to have worked here for 2 years, present a document from the Hasienda and the Vida Laboral to the British Embassy in Madrid before they will entertain you.
> 
> Your easiest way to get to the UK is go for a visitors visa and when you get to UK, take it up there.
> 
> Believe me, Ive been there!


what are you talking about? He doesn't need a family permit here

the OP wants to move with his wife to the UK

he needs to register as resident here - she already IS resident

he has been pointed in the direction of the UK forum advice about for his ultimate move to the UK - that's something some of the posters there ARE experienced about- & not something we in Spain would be expected to know about - & I can't see where any of us have claimed to


can you back up your info with some official links so that we can maybe help future posters?

or are you just going on personal experience?

you call yourself The Adviser - let's hear some solid advice with sources to back the name up, rather than sailing rather close to the wind as far as insulting other posters is concerned


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> I do know that anything and everything regarding paperwork in Spain is very much dependent on whether theres an "R" in the month (or is that when to buy shell fish??)
> Jo xxx


Or oranges, according to my mother who is Spanish and does think she knows everything


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Adviser said:


> Say no more.. Nudge nudge wink wink!


 Just out of interest, your user name is "The Advisor"! I'm not sure what that means??? Maybe you could clarify this for us - otherwise it could be seen as misleading???

Jo xxx


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

The best advice the OP has been given is to ask his question on the Britain Forum, as has been pointed out to him a few times they have at least one and maybe other members who are very expert in the route he wants to take to go and live in the UK with his wife. I really dont understand why people ask a question and then dont take the advice they are given, seems a bit pointless to me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

purpleflower said:


> The best advice the OP has been given is to ask his question on the Britain Forum, as has been pointed out to him a few times they have at least one and maybe other members who are very expert in the route he wants to take to go and live in the UK with his wife. I really dont understand why people ask a question and then dont take the advice they are given, seems a bit pointless to me.


actually the OP did ask the question there & received good advice there - & hasn't been back to 'Spain' since afaik

the thread was revived by a poster who seems to have an axe to grind


----------



## The Adviser (Dec 28, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> actually the OP did ask the question there & received good advice there - & hasn't been back to 'Spain' since afaik
> 
> the thread was revived by a poster who seems to have an axe to grind


As I have not gone to the British Forum to see how the OP has fared, I assumed he was still looking for answers regarding living in Spain and EEA family permits for his non EEA wife.

From personal experience, although one can find answers through links such as UK Border Agency | EEA family permits etc, it can and does become a minefield at times. I am a British citizen now resident in UK although I visit quite regularly to visit my wife who is non EEA but lives and holds a "family residence card" due to me being British.

My wife has just been successful in being granted a "UK family permit" after submitting an online application and presenting documents including evidence proving I have lived and worked albeit self employed for 2 years (Not 6 months)

One has to remember that once you have lived and worked in EU countries and been outside of UK for some time, you are required by the British Embassy to present this evidence before they will grant you the permit.

Trust that's been helpful.

Incidentally, perhaps the user name The Adviser was a poor choice but I am thinking to change that now. One name comes to mind as it seems I have an axe to grind would be "Myway". No doubt this will change the direction of this thread and cause people to suggest other names I'm sure, but if it gives one pleasure and satisfaction, I cant see the harm in that.

10Euros for the best. Don't forget to leave your contact details.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I meant to do this earlier, since the question was asked & answered

:closed_2:


----------

